# How do you stop back up when SHTF.



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

I was wondering how I could stop sewage from backing up into my house when SHTF and sewage plants quit pumping. I have access to the pipe where sewage leaves my house. I thought about pouring cement down it but im not sure how well it would work. If any body has any ideas I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

They make a back-flow valve so it can't come into your house. If you have access to your pipe, it's an easy project.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

lexsurivor said:


> I was wondering how I could stop sewage from backing up into my house when SHTF and sewage plants quit pumping. I have access to the pipe where sewage leaves my house. I thought about pouring cement down it but im not sure how well it would work. If any body has any ideas I would appreciate it. Thanks.


Live uphill! Just kidding. I'm on septic, so I have no idea.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

If ya can't get ta yer mains, they make a rubber expandin plug that works well. Come in different sizes fer each pipe.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

I pondered that very question. Unfortunately, I'm in a four-plex, and I'm afraid my own nice neighbors would do me in. What a STUPID reason to bug out, eh?
Suggestions?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey Lex, forget the concrete, you cant get it out unless you cut the pipe and replace it. The world could recover or the sewer plant may start up again so dont burn any bridges.

Keep a can of expandable foam by the access where the sewer leaves your house and fill the pipe "on the city side of the access opening". That way you could still use the house plumbing if you could come up with a makeshift septic tank and the foam could be routed out if you ever needed to remove it.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

They probably make something proper for it but I would find a small rugged kick ball and stick it in the main. Then I'd inflate it till it was good and tight. Unless the back flow valve mentioned is a more viable solution.


----------



## rider1k (Apr 13, 2012)

Last two were pretty good ideas. But they do actually make an inflatable "test plug" for inspection of the lines in new construction. You can get it at any plumbing supply house . Conc would work yes! But like said previously it would be almost irreversible and may cause more problems down the road when things get better.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

JoKing said:


> They probably make something proper for it but I would find a small rugged kick ball and stick it in the main. Then I'd inflate it till it was good and tight. Unless the back flow valve mentioned is a more viable solution.


Yea Joe, the valve(called Check Valves) would be a good idea but due to the nature of what would be flowing, I (IMO) dont think one would work for this application. Too much "Junk" to possibly catch and prevent a good seal, you also want a clean, smooth and unobstructed run and the valve may hinder that. If they are available that would be the best choice but it would involve cutting the line, gluing the fitting...may be beyond the average person especially if they have the old iron or clay lines, something a Plumber might have to do. May be kinda "Iffy" if TS has already HTF.

The little "Ball" would probably be the next best thing if you could keep it from possibly traveling up or down the pipe. The balls I remember and the ones I have recently gotten my grandson are notorious for loosing air.

This is a pretty good question and discussion topic, I'll bet no one ever even considered this one(Kudo's Lex). I sure didn't, I have a septic tank(that I probably need to have pumped just in case)!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

If you could interrupt the flow so it doesn't wash away on installation, Bentonite may do exactly what you need. I've used it to stop the flow of water in 4"+ holes. I just stuff/pack it in the pipe then slowly allow the water to hit it until it swells. Once that's done, water can't penetrate.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bentonite#Bentonite_slurry_walls_in_modern_construction
*Bentonite slurry walls in modern construction*

Bentonite slurry walls are used in construction, where the slurry wall is a trench filled with a thick colloidal mixture of Bentonite and water.[15] A trench that would collapse due to the hydraulic pressure in the surrounding soil does not collapse as the slurry balances the hydraulic pressure. Forms for concrete, and rebar, can be assembled in a slurry filled trench, and then have concrete poured into the form. The liquid concrete is heavier than the bentonite slurry, and displaces it, and it can be re-used in a new trench elsewhere on the construction site.
In addition, because the colloid is relatively impervious to water, a slurry wall can prevent the seepage of groundwater, which is useful in preventing the further spread of ground-water that has been contaminated by toxic material like industrial waste.[15]


----------



## hayseed (Apr 22, 2012)

recently retired from the maintenance trade and have installed many a flapper style check valve. chances of them getting stuck open are remote but for just a little more you can get one with a screwtop opening to unjam it. i recommend a plummer because old pipes are like old bearings, don't mess with them unless you are prepared to change them. crud has an amazing ability to hold something together till you touch it.


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks everybody!:thankyou:


----------

